# [Review] Asus P8Z68-V Pro im PCGHX Check - neuer Chip, neue Power?



## Icke&Er (27. Mai 2011)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 


*Einleitung*


Es ist noch garnicht so lange her seitdem die neuen Intel Sandy-Bridge und somit auch der neue Sockel 1155 den Hardwaremarkt überfluten. Den Highend Chip dieser Generation stellte bis jetzt der P67 Chip dar, welcher aber einen alles anderen als Guten Start erwischt hat. Die Probleme mit dem fehlerbehafteten Chip ist jedem ein Begriff und hat Intel einen herben Rückschlag versetzt. Mit der neuen B3-Revesion hat Intel das Problem aber beseitigen können und setzt nun sogar zum Neuangriff an. Der Nachfolger hört auf den Namen Z68 und kommt sogar mit neuen Features daher. In meinem heutigem Review werde ich das Asus P8Z68-V Pro unter die PCGHX-Lupe nehmen und testen ob sich der neue Chip als Powerpaket oder Nullnummer entpuppt.

Das nachfolgende Menü ist interaktiv gestaltet und soll die Review-Navigation erleichtern. Durch anklicken des gewünschten Menüpunktes gelangen Sie direkt zum ausgewählten Unterpunkt. Auf Wunsch lassen sich auch die Bilder durch eine simples "Anklicken" vergrößern.


*Danksagung*
*Z68 im Kurzcheck*
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
*Erste Impressionen*
*Hersteller-Spezifikationen* 
*Das Bios*

*Impressionen*
*Einstellungen*
*Overclocking*

*Einleitung*
*Testsystem*
*maximaler Referenztakt*
*maximaler Speichertakt*
*Benchmarks & Messungen*

*Einleitung*
*Super PI 1M*
*UC bench beta*
*7-Zip*
*3DMark 11*
*Bootzeiten*
*Temperaturen*
*Neue Features*

*Virtu*
*SSD-Caching*
*Fazit*
*Links*


*Danksagung*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Aquatuning für die Unterstützung bei der Wasserkühlung bedanken.​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Z68 im Kurzcheck*


_"Bisher war die Aufteilung bei Sockel-1155-Mainboards für Sandy-Bridge-CPUs eindeutig: Wer möglichst weit übertakten oder SLI/Crossfire verwenden wollte, brauchte eine Platine mit P67-Chip. Um die integrierte Grafikeinheit von Sandy-Bridge-Prozessoren zunutzen, war hingegen ein Board mit H67 oder H61 fällig. Mit dem Z68 wirbelt Intel diese Einteilung ordentlich durcheinander und führt wichtige neue Funktionen ein. Der neue Z68-Chip unterstützt die CPU-Grafikeinheit, die in allen Sandy-Bridge-Prozessoren sitzt und bietet dennoch alle OC-Funktionen (OC-Multi, diverse RAM-Teiler, alle wichtigen Spannungen etc.) sowie Crossfire und SLI - zumindest, sofern das jeweilige Board eine Nvidia-SLI-Lizenz hat. Für alle, die ohnehin eine Grafikkarte anstelle des integrierten Grafikkerns verwenden wollen, war der Z68 im Vorfeld daher wenig spannend. Allerdings bietet der neue Chip zwei wichtige innovative Funktionen, die ihn auch für Grafikkarten-Nutzer interessant machen.“_

So zumindest beschreibt PCGH den neuen Z68 Chip aus dem Hause Intel. Mehr Infos finden sie im folgendem Link:


Intel Z68 im PCGH Check​ 

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*​ 

Bei der Verpackung setzt Asus eher auf die schlichte Variante und taucht die Pappverpackung in ein dunkles Schwarz. Auf der Vorderseite befindet sich die genaue Bezeichnung des Mainboards in Grün-Weißer Schrift, was einen hübschen Farbakzent setzt. Dadurch ist die Bezeichnung auchnicht zu übersehen und der Nutzer weis genau, was er da in den Händen hält. In der rechten oberen Ecke befindet sich ein großes Logo, was das Feature DIGI+ VRM ankündigt, welches schon bei der Asus P8P67 Serie vertreten ist. Deshalb wird es auch als „The New Standard“ betitelt. Im unteren Teil der Vorderseite sind weitere Board-Features, wie GPU Boost, By GO!, USB 3.0 und das UEFI Bios aufgeführt. Schon alleine diese Auflistung ist eine wahre Wucht, aber das ist noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange bei dem Asus P8Z68-V Pro. Zu den weiteren, in der linken unteren Ecke aufgeführten, Features zählen Virtu, Intel Smart Response Technology und noch eine Hand voll anderer. Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung befindet sich eine genauere Beschreibung einiger Features. Dort gibt Asus selber einen Einblick, was die neuen Features machen und warum man sie gebrauchen kann. Leider ist die gesamte Beschreibung in englischer Sprache verfasst und macht es so für einige Leute schwierig zu verstehen. Desweiteren befindet sich in der linken oberen Ecke ein kleines Bild des Mainboards. So kann man sich ein Bild darüber machen, was man später in seinem PC verbaut hat.
Hat man sich schließlich durch die Außenverpackung gekämpft, kann man sich das mitgelieferte Zubehörendlich etwas genauer betrachten. Hierbei muss man leider feststellen, dass Asus hier doch kräftig gespart hat. Im Vergleich zu früheren Produkten scheint man hier eine andere Strategie zu fahren. Zum Zubehör des Asus P8Z68-V Pro zählen das obligatorische Handbuch, die Treiber CD, die i/O-Blende, vier SATA-Kabel (für SATA 3GB/s und SATA 6GB/s), eine Multi-GPU Bridge, zwei Kompaktstecker und eine USB-Blende für die Gehäuserückseite. Im Grunde ist es ja auch genug um das Mainboard ohne Einschränkungen betreiben zu können und seinen wir mal ehrlich, wer hat das ganze Zubehör sonst komplett verbaut? Ich denke in Sachen Verpackung und Lieferumfang hat Asus alles richtig gemacht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Erste Impressionen*​ 

Auf den ersten Blick wirkt das Asus P8Z68-V Pro sehr strukturiert und aufgeräumt. Die Kühler und die Anschlüsse befinden sich auf den erwarteten Plätzen und auch das Farbkonzept ist passend der neuen Designserie von Asus. Der Sockel befindet sich in der oberen Hälfte und ist mittig positioniert. Zum Schutz der Pins befindet sich eine Abdeckung über diesen, welche aber mit einem einfachen Handgriff abnehmbar ist. Rechts daneben befinden sich vier Rambänke, welche sich mit maximal 32GB DDR3-Ram bestücken lassen. Farblich wurden sie von Asus in Schwarz und Blau designend. In der oberen, rechten Ecke befinden sich 2 Kippschalter, welche die Aktivierung der EPU und TPU dienen. Auch der DRAM-Notknopf ist direkt nebenan untergebracht. Dieser ist zu benutzen, wenn die kleine rote LED direkt unter dem Knopf aufblinkt. Sollte dies passieren, hat man meist einen RAM-OC Fehler oder es liegt eine Speicherinkombatibilität vor. 
Wirft man seinen Blick vom Sockel aus weiter nach oben oder nach links, so trifft man auf das Kühlkonzept des Mainboards, welches typisch für die neue Asus Generation ist. Der Kühler für die Spannungswandler ist in ein helles Blau getaucht und ist recht hübsch anzusehen. Von der Form her erinnert mich diese Konstruktion etwas an eine Art Welle, die über das PCB schwappt. Ob einem dieser Style gefällt bleibt Geschmackssache, aber sie verrichtet ihre Arbeit gut und das ist ja die Hauptsache. Schweift man noch weiter nach rechts, bekommt man einen Einblick über die Gesamtheit aller Anschlüsse und Ausgänge des Boards. Dazu zählen 8 USB Einheiten (USB 2.0 und USB 3.0), ein SATA Port, 3 Monitoreingänge (VGA, DVI, HDMI), ein LAN-Port und eine Audio-Einheit. An dieser Stelle kann man festhalten, dass Asus alle wichtigen Anschlüsse und Ports verbaut hat. Ein wichtiges Augenmerk ist auch der Monitoreingang, welcher an jedem Z68 Mainboard Standard ist, da man eineinterne GPU immer dabei hat. Dies ist auch ein neues Feature des Z68 Chip, welcher die „alten“ kombiniert. 
Wendet man sich nun der unteren Hälfte des Asus zu, so fallen sofort die vielen Steckplätze auf. Das Asus P8Z68-V Pro besitzt 3x PCIe 2.0, 2x PCIe und 1x PCI Slots und kann sich auch SLI und CF Gespannen stellen. Farblich kommt auch hier ein Blau zum Einsatz, genau wie Weiß und Schwarz. Ich finde diese Farbkombination sehr angenehm und dem Trend entsprechend gut. Auch hier bleibt es aber wieder eine reine Geschmacksfrage, die jeder für sich selber beantworten muss. Auf der rechten Seite befindet sich der große Chipsatzkühler und die SATA 3GB/s und 6GB/s Ports. Der Chipsatzkühler hat ein Asus-Logo bekommen und wurde in das standardisierte Blau gehüllt. Als weiteres, wie ich finde, sehr nützliche Features, besitzt das Asus einen Start- und Resetknopf. Diese können in manchen Situation sehr nützlich sein, besonders wenn man einen offenen Aufbau bevorzugt. Zusammenfassend kann ich über das Layout des Mainboards nur positiv sprechen. Alles wirkt sehr gut durchdacht und aufgeräumt, aber ob auch alles so funktioniert wie es soll, werde ich in den nachfolgenden Abschnitten testen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Um den Thread nicht mit Bildern überfluten, befinden sich weitere Fotos im folgenden Spoiler. Dazu einfach den kleinen Button anklicken.​ 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​





zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*Hersteller-Spezifikationen*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Das Bios*

​*Impressionen*

​Seit der Einführung der P8P67 Serie von Asus wurde auch bei der Bios-Navigation eine neue Richtung eingeschlagen, welche unter dem Namen UEFI läuft. Das neue UEFI-Bios macht es neuerdings möglich, mit der Maus durch das Bios zu navigieren und auch direkt Einstellungen zu setzen. Parallel dazu wurde auch die Oberfläche neu designed und weiter struckturiert. Für die noch unerfahrenen User unter uns bietet die neue "Bios-Startseite", die Möglichkeit aus 3 vordefinierten Profilen zu wählen. So lässt sich die Performance mit nur einem einzigen Klick verändern. Natürlich gibt es auch weiterhin den "Erweiterten-Modus", welcher eine Vielzahl von weiteren Einstllungsmöglichkeiten liefert. Man kann festhalten, dass das neue Bios den Einstieg für Neulinge erleichtert und man sich sehr schnell zurechtfindet. Einen Einblick in das UEFI-Bios können sie meiner EFI-Bildergallerie entnehmen.​ ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
Zur Gallerie einfach das Bild anklicken_​zurück zum Verzeichnis ​ 


*Einstellungen*​ 

Der Umfang und die Anzahl der Einstellungsmöglichkeiten des Bios hat in den letzten Jahren strak zugenommen und macht es zu einem wichtigem Werkzeug des modernen Computers. Es lassen sich nichtmehr nur das Datum und die Uhrzeit verstellen, sondern auch eine Masse an Spannungen und Taktraten. Durch diesen Schritt ist es dem User möglich, dass Bios und somit auch die gewünschten Settings auf seine Wünsche abzustimmen. Auch das Asus P8Z68-V Pro bringt eine Fülle an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten mit. Einen Überblick über die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten möchte ich mit meiner folgenden Tabelle geben.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
​*Overclocking*

​*Einleitung*​ ​Overclocking! Was ist den das und was bringt mir das? Unter Overclocking versteht man im Grunde das Erhöhen der Taktfrequenz der CPU, des Speichers oder der Grafikkarte. Angenommen ich erhöhe die Taktraten des 2600K von 3,40 GHz auf 4,5 GHz, so habe ich Overclocking betrieben. So ist es moglich die Leistung des Systems zu verbessern ohne dafür Geld ausgeben zu müssen. Viele Hersteller werben auch schon mit der Rubrik OC, dass speziell ihr Produkte ein sehr gutes Übertaktungspotenzial mitbringen. An dieser Stelle sollte man aber auch auf die negativen Seiten des Overclockings aufmerksam machen. Das Erhöhen der Taktraten führt dazu, dass die Wärmeproduktion des Bauteils steigt, was einen guten Kühler voraussetzt. Es ist auch Möglich, dass das Bautiel bei einer zu großen Takterhöhung instabil wird oder sogar Schaden nimmt. Deshalb sollte jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er OC betreiben möchte oder lieber nicht. Da ich das OC-Potenzial des Mainboards aber testen möchte, werde ich Overclocking betreiben. ​zurück zum Verzeichnis​
*Testsystem* ​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*maximaler Referenztakt*​ 

Bei diesem Test versuche ich den maximalen Referenztakt des Asus P8Z68-V Pro zu ermitteln, wobei ich im Bios nur die Standardsettings benutze. So war es mir möglich einen Referenztakt von 107,1 MHz zu realisieren, welcher auf dem System auch stabil läuft. Dieser Wert ist ein recht guter und zeigt, dass die neuen Z68 Chips gute Übertaktbarkeit im Bereich Referenztakt mitbringen. Jedoch bin ich nicht überzeugt, dass sie dem P67 Chip deutlich überlegen sind, da auch mit diesem Taktraten von über 110 MHz realisiert wurden. Nichts desto trotz brauch sich das Asus P8Z68-V Pro mit seinem erreichtem Wert nicht verstecken.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*maximaler Speichertakt*​ 

Bei diesem Testteil möchte ich testen, was für eine Speichertakt mit diesem Board maximal möglich ist. Dabei kommt ein Ram-Kit aus dem Hause Corsair zum Einsatz, was mit 2000 MHz bei den Latenzen CL8-9-8-24 ausgeschrieben ist. Um die Latenzzeiten als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen, habe ich sie auf CL10-11-10-28 angehoben. Als erstes habe ich versucht den maximalen Speicherteiler von 2400 MHz zu nutzen, was dazu führte, dass das System nichtmehr booten wollte. Dies ist aber nicht sehr verwunderlich, da es trotz des vorhandenen Teilers kaum möglich ist diesen Takt zu fahren. Die nächste Taktstufe von DDR3-2133 laufen allerdings ohne Probleme und lassen sogar noch etwas BCLK OC zu. In Punkto Ram kann das P8Z68-V Pro mit den P67 Brüdern mithalten, aber sich nciht nach oben absetzen. ​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
​*Benchmarks & Messungen*

​*Einleitung*​ ​Im Kapitel Benchmarks muss das Asus P8Z68-V Pro zeigen, wie es sich bei synthetischen Benchmarks und bei weiteren Messungen wie z.B. der Bootzeit schlägt. Es ist ja nicht nur ausschlaggebend ob das Mainboard gut aussieht oder viele Extras mitbringt, wenn es in Sachen Performance weit hinter der Konkurenz herhängt. An dieser Stelle möchte ich anmerken das ich leider nur ein paar Vergleichswerte bieten kann, da ich es mir nicht leisten kann, mehrere aus eigener Tasche zu bezahlen. Nun aber genug des Vorgeplenkel, lassen wir die Zahlen sprechen.​
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ ​
*Super PI 1M*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*UC bench Beta*​ 

​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*7-Zip*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*3DMark 11*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 


*Bootzeiten*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*Temperaturen*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anhand der Temperaturgrafik kann man sehr gut erkennen, dass das Kühlsystem des Asus P8Z68-V Pro aufgeht. Die Temperaturen liegen alle samt im Grünem-Bereich und sind keines Falls besorgniserregend. Hier ist aber zu beachten, dass ich bei einem offenem Aufbau getestet habe und die Temperaturen je nach Gehäuse oder Belüftung schwanken können.​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
​*Neue Features*​ 

Mit dem neuen Z68 Chipsatz bringt Intel neue Features mit und will die positiven Eigenschaften der bisherigen Chips kombinieren. Für einige User könnte z.B. die Interne-GPU werden, aber das bleibt abzuwarten. Desweiteren kommen auch neue Techniken zum Einsatz, wie z.B. Virtu oder SSD-Caching. Einen kleinenInterne-GPU werden, aber das bleibt abzuwarten. Featureüberblick möchte ich mit der nachfolgenden Grafik geben.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

zurück zum Verzeichnis​*Virtu*​ ​Diese Funktion dient dem Stromsparen und soll die Leistungsaufnahme des Systems senken. Der Plan ist, dass man automatisch zwischen der onboard Grafikkarte und der normalen Karte wechseln kann. Wenn man z.B. ein Video guckt, kann die Nutzung der onboard-Karte einen Vorteil hinsichtlich der Leistungsaufnahme bringen. Jedoch versetzt Virtu die Karte nur in den Stromsparmodus und schaltet sie nicht komplett ab. Dazu soll es noch erhebliche Treiberprobleme bei vielen Usern geben, was diese Technik noch eher zur Zukunftsvision macht. Dennoch finde ich den Gedanke sehr interessant. ​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 

*SSD-Caching* ​ 

Unter SSD-Caching versteckt sich eine neue Technologie, welche die Vorzüge von normalen HDDs (günstig und viel Speicherplatz) und SSDs (schnell und teuer) vereint. Es handelt sich um eine Art Hybrid-Technik, wo, wie der Name es schon erraten lässt, die SSD als Cache-Speicher genutzt wird. Daten die häufig benötigt werden, werden oft im sogenannten Cache-Speicher hinterlegt, um einen schnelleren Zugriff zu gewährleisten. Durch diese Methode läuft das System schneller und die Zugriffszeiten auf diese Daten fallen erheblich ab. Um diese Technik nutzen zu können reicht laut Intel schon eine kleine SSD aus (ca. 20 GB).​ 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
​*Fazit*​ 

[FONT=&quot]Mein Review habe ich unter dem Motto „Neuer Chip, neuePower“ gestartet und genau Das möchte ich nun aufklären. Das Asus P8Z68 ist einsehr solides Mainboard, welches mit einem aufgeräumten Layout punkten kann. Einweiterer Pluspunkt ist das Kühlkonzept. Es ist von den Abmaßen nicht zu großgeraten und sollte mit einer Maximalhöhe von 2,5 cm mit nur wenigen Lüftkühlernkollidieren. Dazu kann es auch die Temperaturen von Chipsatz undSpannungswandlern im grünem Bereich halten.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Im Punkto Anschlüsse und Slots ist das Asus auchbestens aufgestellt und lässt nur im Multi-GPU Betrieb eine Lücke für „Kritik“.Sobald man zwei PCIe-Slots belegt, sinkt die Anbindung auf x8/x8, was einenLeistungsverlust mit sich bringt. An dieser Stelle lässt sich darüber streiten,ob dieser Ansatz wirklich eine negative Eigenschaft ist oder nicht. Tests habenbewiesen, dass der Leistungsunterschied nur sehr gering ist und ein Zusatzchipoft mehr Probleme mitbringt.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Selbst im Bereich Direktvergleich kann sich das Asusvon der Konkurrenz absetzen und wartet mit Leistung satt auf. In diesem Punktscheint der neue Chip den Vorgängern voraus zu sein. Nun fängt es zwar fast annach einer Lobeshymne auszusehen, aber auch im Bereich Overclocking kann das Mainboardvollstes überzeugen. Ob der Z68-Chip aber das Non-Plus-Ultra ist möchte ichnoch nicht sagen, da er sich erst noch weiter beweisen muss (Rückblick aufCougar-Point). Die neuen Features seigen aber in die richtige Richtung. Esfällt wirklich schwer dem Board etwas Negatives nachzusagen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]In Anbetracht dieser Werte und einem Preis von 147,67€(stand 06.06.2011  laut Geizhals) kannich dem Asus P8Z68-V Pro den „Gold-Star“ verleihen.[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot] zurück zum Verzeichnis[/FONT]​ 


*Links*​ 

Asus ​ 
Asus bei PCGHX​ 
Asus P8Z68-V Pro im Preisvergleich​ 

Icke&Er Reviews​ 

zurück zum Verzeichnis​


----------



## Icke&Er (8. Juni 2011)

Zur Diskusion -> Link

MFG


----------

